# OA contact with Bankrupts? 29th July discharge date approaching



## Stuboy

With the date of discharge of 29/07 approaching for many of us bankrupts, has anyone (bankrupts obviously) been contacted by the OA's office for assessment pre-discharge?


----------



## Matthew Moore

Haven't heard a thing from them either. Hoping it goes smoothly and we don't face any delays.


----------



## Silvio Dante

I've had no contact in at least 9 months save the general email on how 1 year would operate.
Hoping it will go smoothly with no late hiccups but have a nagging doubt.

It would be morally wrong in my opinion to throw a spanner in works at this stage save for a finding of serious abuse.


----------



## breakonthru123

Silvio Dante said:


> I've had no contact in at least 9 months



Great, so no contact at all from OA from declaration of bankruptcy  (unless finances improve or worsen, thus impacting your RLE threshold).

No new request for bank statements etc?

I'm quietly looking forward to bankruptcy


----------



## Stuboy

I made contact with them a number of month ago with a query on discharge and got hit with a spur of the moment assessment for my troubles. that was back in feb, so i presume that I won't hear from them again.


----------



## Going forward

Stuboy said:


> I made contact with them a number of month ago with a query on discharge and got hit with a spur of the moment assessment for my troubles. that was back in feb, so i presume that I won't hear from them again.


----------



## NearlyThere

Same as Stuboy here folks, made the mistake of rising my head and got the request for Bank statements/payslips etc etc again.

Keepin Schtum for another 29 days 

I presume we'll all be asked for payslips/statements at point of discharge?


----------



## Going forward

Hi everyone,  tomorrow 4 weeks is our big day and looking forward to it. Wondering if anyone can help me with my question. I have been paying an income payment agreement since i was declared bankrupt (pretty steep payment) as im in fulltime permanent employment  at whIch i work very hard at but am grateful i have a job however i kept my head down, kept my nose clean and got on with it. 

I know my payment order continues for another year after my discharge with payslips having to be provided but at any point now or directly after July 29th can i pay a deal for a lumpsum one off payment for a lesser amount that i would have to be for the year.

I would be grateful for replies and thanks in advance for same and thanks to everyone on this forum for all information given. Very helpful and goid luck to everyone on July 29th.


----------



## Silvio Dante

NearlyThere said:


> Same as Stuboy here folks, made the mistake of rising my head and got the request for Bank statements/payslips etc etc again.
> 
> Keepin Schtum for another 29 days
> 
> I presume we'll all be asked for payslips/statements at point of discharge?



I can't see why they would, the discharge is automatic.
Almost a thousand people are due to be discharged on July 29th so asking for various verification just days before this would cause chaos.
The OA gave assurances they were able to handle that number of discharges on a single day so there will be political fallout if it ends up a mess.
I don't expect it will.

I imagine no requests for supplementary info of any kind will be requested within 2-3 weeks of 29th July except for a few isolated cases where there are already grave concerns on "messing".


----------



## Stuboy

Silvio Dante said:


> I can't see why they would, the discharge is automatic.
> Almost a thousand people are due to be discharged on July 29th so asking for various verification just days before this would cause chaos.
> The OA gave assurances they were able to handle that number of discharges on a single day so there will be political fallout if it ends up a mess.
> I don't expect it will.
> 
> I imagine no requests for supplementary info of any kind will be requested within 2-3 weeks of 29th July except for a few isolated cases where there are already grave concerns on "messing".


Have to agree with Silvio here, there is no way they could feasibly process around a thousand assessments within the next few weeks and continue their normal work routine of processing bankruptcy applications. I would imagine the vast majority of Bankrupts toe the line and do it all above board, it's the murky cases they proactively focus on.


----------



## Stuboy

Going forward said:


> Hi everyone,  tomorrow 4 weeks is our big day and looking forward to it. Wondering if anyone can help me with my question. I have been paying an income payment agreement since i was declared bankrupt (pretty steep payment) as im in fulltime permanent employment  at whIch i work very hard at but am grateful i have a job however i kept my head down, kept my nose clean and got on with it.
> 
> I know my payment order continues for another year after my discharge with payslips having to be provided but at any point now or directly after July 29th can i pay a deal for a lumpsum one off payment for a lesser amount that i would have to be for the year.
> 
> I would be grateful for replies and thanks in advance for same and thanks to everyone on this forum for all information given. Very helpful and goid luck to everyone on July 29th.


Honestly, I don't know, you could raise the question with an insolvency practitioner (on here) before going to the OA.


----------



## Going forward

Thanks stuboy for reply. How do i go about raising the question with insolvency practitioner on forum oŕ who do i message. Grateful for any help as im knew to posting on this forum. 

Has anyone received any correspondence fron ISI today?.


----------



## TLO

@Going forward, be careful.  If the OA hears that there is a lump sum available the first question that will be asked is, "Where did this come from?"  The second question will be, "Why wasn't this handed over to me?"  Suggest saying nothing until you are discharged.  Once discharged your negotiating position becomes stronger.  Even after discharge I would be inclined to keep quiet, keep the lump sum to myself, and just see out the remainder of the IPA over the next year.


----------



## Stuboy

TLO said:


> @Going forward, be careful.  If the OA hears that there is a lump sum available the first question that will be asked is, "Where did this come from?"  The second question will be, "Why wasn't this handed over to me?"  Suggest saying nothing until you are discharged.  Once discharged your negotiating position becomes stronger.  Even after discharge I would be inclined to keep quiet, keep the lump sum to myself, and just see out the remainder of the IPA over the next year.


Yes, Unless the lump comes from a family member or from savings under the rle (although I can't see how a person can save under the rle's; I find them pretty grim to be honest, they allow existence and not much more).


----------



## Going forward

And existing is all im able to do believe me. Absolutely nothing can go wrong on the rle's. A family member will gift me cash which I'm very grateful for but only if a deal can be done will i accept the gift.

Concerned that if my payments are put inplace for another year in a few weeks that at that point i won't be able to look for a deal so wondering is now the time to put my offer forward.


----------



## Stuboy

Going forward said:


> And existing is all im able to do believe me. Absolutely nothing can go wrong on the rle's. A family member will gift me cash which I'm very grateful for but only if a deal can be done will i accept the gift.
> 
> Concerned that if my payments are put inplace for another year in a few weeks that at that point i won't be able to look for a deal so wondering is now the time to put my offer forward.


My understanding is this: once you exit bankruptcy ( and you have an existing payment agreement, which is informal) the OA then looks to impose a payment order (which is court appointed) this order is harder to amend as it requires a court order to even amend it. (am I right in that? any PIP's or prefessionals might clarify for you)
regarding posting on this site for a professional opinion; start a new post and title it appropriately. e.g. considering offering lumpsum to OA, opinion needed. or something to that effect.


----------



## Going forward

Thanks stuboy for your help. I will do that.


----------



## Matthew Moore

Stuboy said:


> My understanding is this: once you exit bankruptcy ( and you have an existing payment agreement, which is informal) the OA then looks to impose a payment order (which is court appointed) this order is harder to amend as it requires a court order to even amend it.



I could be very wrong but I thought that an IPA must transition to an IPO pre discharge. Once discharged, the OA has absolutely zero right to enforce anything on you unless a court has ordered it while you were a bankrupt. Perhaps I'm wrong?


----------



## Stuboy

Matthew Moore said:


> I could be very wrong but I thought that an IPA must transition to an IPO pre discharge. Once discharged, the OA has absolutely zero right to enforce anything on you unless a court has ordered it while you were a bankrupt. Perhaps I'm wrong?


No you're right as far as I can remember, as I stated above, the OA must go to the court to seek an IPO, as the IPA is an informal agreement.


----------



## TLO

Guys, IPOs are unusual.  OA only goes to court for an IPO if it hasn't been possible to reach agreement on an IPA.  Most payments are made through the IPA mechanism which is easy to mutually change, for example, if income drops.   If Going forward is struggling under RLEs then maybe there is extra essential expenditure which needs to be brought to the OAs attention with a view to having the IPA amended.

How long is left on the current IPA?  If it is due to end in a few weeks then Going forward should keep the head down.   If the current IPA expires in a few weeks it is unlikely that the OA will have time to ask for an extension.  Also, how long has the current IPA been in place for?  IPAs are not supposed to last longer than 3 years.


----------



## Matthew Moore

Stuboy said:


> No you're right as far as I can remember, as I stated above, the OA must go to the court to seek an IPO, as the IPA is an informal agreement.


Sorry, I thought you meant they would try to set up the IPO after you had been discharged.


----------



## Matthew Moore

TLO said:


> Guys, IPOs are unusual.  OA only goes to court for an IPO if it hasn't been possible to reach agreement on an IPA.  Most payments are made through the IPA mechanism which is easy to mutually change, for example, if income drops.   If Going forward is struggling under RLEs then maybe there is extra essential expenditure which needs to be brought to the OAs attention with a view to having the IPA amended.
> 
> How long is left on the current IPA?  If it is due to end in a few weeks then Going forward should keep the head down.   If the current IPA expires in a few weeks it is unlikely that the OA will have time to ask for an extension.  Also, how long has the current IPA been in place for?  IPAs are not supposed to last longer than 3 years.



My point is that I believe, come the 30th of July, all discharged bankrupts could legally ignore an outstanding IPA. The only way the OA can avoid this is by securing an IPO before discharge.


----------



## Going forward

A little over 2 years IPA paid and have just received from the ISI a bankruptcy payment order letter for payments up until summer 2017. I can either consent to order for same payment as im paying now or if i don't consent i can go before the court in the middle of this month to explain my objections to the court the letter states. I have to notify the ISI middle of next week of what im doing.

What do you think I should do.


----------



## TLO

Hi Going forward, this is sounding like the ISI has you scheduled in court for an Income Payment Order hearing, and have given you the option of consenting to the order prior to the hearing.  You may want to consider getting professional advice from an Insolvency Practitioner.  But this area of IPAs/IPOs is new to Ireland and people with experience are thin on the ground.  Having said that, somebody like Jim Stafford or Anthony Joyce might be able to help.  

If you have the stomach for it, it might be an idea not to consent, and take the opportunity to explain your hardship to a judge in an attempt to get a reduced order, or even better, no order at all.  If you choose to go this route be prepared.  Have all your income and expenditure identified, the SFS forms are great for this, and you never know, you might get a break.  However, there is a small risk that it could go the other way and the judge imposes a higher a amount, but chances of this are small, and the judges have a track record of only ordering payments based on ability to pay when dealing with judgement enforcement cases, and when the defendant is present in court.


----------



## Going forward

Hi TLO. Thanks for in depth reply yesterday. It is of great help and i appreciate it. I think im not going to consent and im going to the court and let the judge decide. If he says i have to go with an IPO i will and as far as imposing a higher amount he can try but its a struggle with the rle guidelines as is and every other cent of my wages is given over to the ISI so they can't get any more out of me other than blood and even at that doctors can't get that out of me so i wish them luck with that one.

Have paid a serious amount back in 2 years and don't get me wrong im not cribbing about that as im fortunate to have a job. Its not a high powered job just an ordinary joe soap job like i am. Just fustrating when you see big business men and the likes getting away with paying nothing back. And sorry in advance if that offends anyone. It is not meant that way.


----------



## Going forward

Hi all. Has anyone had correspondence from the OA regarding discharge on the 29th.


----------



## NearlyThere

Not yet for me anyways


----------



## Going forward

O.k thanks for that. Are you in an IPA with the OA.


----------



## Silvio Dante

Hi,

I could be wrong but not only are you unlikely to hear anything in run up but you may not hear anything on day or even post date.
You are just automatically discharged end of story.

If you are not going to be automatically discharged the court needs to go to the High Court to seek an extension beyond the 29th
With exactly 3 weeks remaining I would imagine one would surely have been informed by now if the OA was going to the High Court to seek an extension


----------



## Going forward

Hi,

I have recieved correspondence from OA with relation to discharge on the 29th. Court hearing next week to go from an IPA to an IPO for a further 16 months.. No need to attend if i have no objection to it. Have kept everything in order for the 2 years of my bankruptcy and my IPA.

If i don't consent can the IPO be still put in place after the 29th.


----------



## Stuboy

Going forward said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recieved correspondence from OA with relation to discharge on the 29th. Court hearing next week to go from an IPA to an IPO for a further 16 months.. No need to attend if i have no objection to it. Have kept everything in order for the 2 years of my bankruptcy and my IPA.
> 
> If i don't consent can the IPO be still put in place after the 29th.


 Out of curiosity...did you receive your correspondence via post or email? All my contact from OA to date has been via e-mail. just wondering


----------



## Going forward

Hi Stuboy,

Received correspondence from QA for discharge on the 29th by registered post. Up until that point all by contact too was via e-mail.


----------



## Silvio Dante

Going forward said:


> Hi Stuboy,
> 
> Received correspondence from QA for discharge on the 29th by registered post. Up until that point all by contact too was via e-mail.



Thanks for that.
What did OA say in letter regarding discharge on 29th?
Just in general terms, obviously anything personal or specific to your own case is your own business.


----------



## Stuboy

Going forward said:


> Hi Stuboy,
> 
> Received correspondence from QA for discharge on the 29th by registered post. Up until that point all by contact too was via e-mail.


Thanks, I recently moved address and forgot to inform the OA, hence the question.


----------



## Going forward

I got a phone call 2 weeks before receiving letter to check if my address was the same.


----------



## TLO

Hi all

To answer Going forwards question in post #30, "If i don't consent can the IPO be still put in place after the 29th.".  The answer is that it is up to the judge.  If Going forward doesn't consent, and goes into court asking the judge to review the situation, the judge might decide that Going forward has paid enough, and that no IPO should be put in place.  It then depends on the terms of the existing IPA if Going forward has to pay anything after 29 July, although if a judge has said no to the IPO then the OA would be foolish to try and subsequently enforce the IPA.

Other outcomes might be a reduced IPO or an increased IPO.  Or the judge might vary the length of the proposed IPO.  Maybe from 16 months to 12 months.  Who knows?

The OA might come to regret giving Going forward to the opportunity to explain his/her circumstances in front of a judge.  A properly planned and thought out approach might give Going forward a better outcome than would otherwise have been achieved.


----------



## Going forward

Hi TLO,

Thank you for your informative post yesterday. My court date has been adjourned until further notice. And i believe the courts will be closed until October. Can you or anyone else tell me will i still be automatically discharged on July 29th and will i still be paying an IPO or IPA as i am now or can i stop paying once i have my July's IPA paid until i hear back from OA. Am i legally entitled to continue paying even thought i haven't consenting to anything.

Thanks again to you and everyone on this forum for all the help.


----------



## TLO

Hi Going forward

You will still be automatically discharged on 29 July, unless you have correspondence from the OA which suggests otherwise.  If the OA wants to delay your discharge he needs to apply to the High Court, and you should have received written notice of the intention to apply.

You need to continue paying the existing IPA, an IPA lasts for 3 years, so it looks like you have a year to go.  If you are struggling, it might be worth reviewing your RLEs to make sure that all expenses are taken account of.  Just wait until after 29 July before doing so. You are already on the radar of the OA, and there is no point in drawing further attention prior to discharge.

The OA is entitled to continue to seek an IPO after your discharge because he has started the process prior to your discharge.  But it looks like a pointless exercise as you have been paying your IPA all along.


----------



## Silvio Dante

About 20 bankrupts were dealt with at the normal weekly sitting in the High Court today
It looks like most were to deal with payment orders although Sean Dunne had his bankruptcy period extended so that aspect being dealt with also.
Will be two more Monday sittings pre 29th but I'd be surprised if anyone who will be dealt with at these hasn't been notified.

You'd have to be given some time even if was only to get bank statements, salary slips etc


----------



## Ciara Lee

Hi guys, this thread is great..it's very hard to find any info on the upcoming discharge. My question is this. I currently have an IPO, running until 2019! Under the new laws-IPA lasting 3 years from date of adjudication, will this also apply to IPOs? I know I would need to go to court to amend this but wondering if I would even be entertained?


----------



## Matthew Moore

TLO said:


> the OA would be foolish to try and subsequently enforce the IPA.




In what way could the OA enforce an IPA post discharge?


----------



## Matthew Moore

Going forward said:


> Hi TLO,
> 
> Thank you for your informative post yesterday. My court date has been adjourned until further notice. And i believe the courts will be closed until October. Can you or anyone else tell me will i still be automatically discharged on July 29th and will i still be paying an IPO or IPA as i am now or can i stop paying once i have my July's IPA paid until i hear back from OA. Am i legally entitled to continue paying even thought i haven't consenting to anything.
> 
> Thanks again to you and everyone on this forum for all the help.



That's unfortunate. It goes against the whole spirit of a fresh start if they adjourned your case indefinitely. 

Your situation seems quite complex, you should get legal advice. I think it would be entirely reasonable to miss an IPA payment so you could afford a legal consultation.


----------



## Going forward

Hi all,

Thanks for all yer great comments and advice.

In answer to a question by Matthew. Who would you recommend getting legal advice from?. A PIP, a solicitor or someone that knows both. Have rang 2 PIP's for advice and just made to feel like dirt on the soles of their shoes. Felt demoralised to be honest. This is heartbreaking enough to have failed at things in your life without people that are supposed to help us see a better way forward in our situation.

Maybe I would be better treated if I were a businessman owing millions and as I see from an irish times article today about a bankrupt developer and wife in court yesterday owing 100 million and only being asked to pay an IPO of €680 per month. Im sure like me there are ordinary people that bought houses or a house in my situation that are paying orders that amount of higher.

Its tough justice.


----------



## Matthew Moore

Going forward said:


> In answer to a question by Matthew. Who would you recommend getting legal advice from?



I wouldn't get too caught up on comparing what's happening to others. Focus on yourself, everything else is outside your control.

Jim Stafford is a regular contributor here and could probably advise you. Worth a call. http://www.frielstafford.ie/

If you want to speak to a solicitor perhaps Bill Holohan could give you advice. http://www.holohanlaw.ie/

I've no connection to either other than having a consultation with Jim many years ago and know someone who speaks very highly of Holohan.


----------



## TLO

I would also be in favour of Going forward getting legal advice.  And Matthew's suggestion of using an IPA payment to pay for it is a good one.  Legal fees could be considered a Reasonable Living Expense. Just wait until after 29 July before rocking the boat.

And to answer Matthew from Post #41, after discharge the OA can still enforce an IPA but the OA's position becomes similar to that of an unsecured creditor, e.g. a credit card company.  He can still ask a judge to make an order, but he can't threaten to extend the discharge period as the former bankrupt is no longer bankrupt.


----------



## TLO

Ciara Lee said:


> Hi guys, this thread is great..it's very hard to find any info on the upcoming discharge. My question is this. I currently have an IPO, running until 2019! Under the new laws-IPA lasting 3 years from date of adjudication, will this also apply to IPOs? I know I would need to go to court to amend this but wondering if I would even be entertained?



Great question, and it seems reasonable to ask the court to adjust the length of your IPO to 3 years. But this is one where you need legal advice from a firm with experience representing clients in the High Court on bankruptcy matters.  Matthew Moore has made two recommendations, both PIPs, in an earlier post.


----------



## Going forward

Hi Matthew,

Thanks very much for both names. Very much appreciated.

No im not getting caught up at all with others happenings. Sorry if it seems that way. Im o.k the way im going, have my kept my nose clean, complied with everything and just really got on with it. Just counted down each month as it happened.

Just in limbo now as to know on discharge (fingers crossed) 29th do i continue paying over IPA as norm as i haven't consented to the IPO letter sent to me by OA and then my case was adjourned. Have been reading on this forum which is most helpful that afer discharge i can see appeal to a judge for a reduced amount going forward or maybe no amount at all.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## NearlyThere

Hi all,

Just had a call from the ISI confirming my home address for the issuing of the Bankruptcy completion certificate.

T - 17 days


----------



## Stuboy

NearlyThere said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just had a call from the ISI confirming my home address for the issuing of the Bankruptcy completion certificate.
> 
> T - 17 days


As in documentation to discharge you from bankruptcy? not relating to an IPA/O etc?


----------



## MikeL2007

Same here NearlyThere


----------



## NearlyThere

Yes documentation to discharge, previously we were under an IPA until our income dropped below RLE's


----------



## Stuboy

MikeL2007 said:


> Same here NearlyThere


Mike, Did you get a call first?


----------



## Keith e

Hi all,
Went bankrupt 14th July 2015 and due to be discharged on the 29th July 2016,
Haven't had any communication from OA since last October when I moved,
I had a IPA for 1 month and moved to a house with higher rent so wiped out the IPA,
Just wondering can they come looking for money after the 29th if my circumstances change in the future or do I have to notify them of changes after the 29th.
Only asking as the IMHO says if you don't make any payment in the first year they can't look for one after that.


----------



## Going forward

Morning all,

Congrats to everyone on receiving documentation for discharge yesterday from the ISI. Not long to go now. Such a relief.

Has anyone received correspondence regarding an IPA/ IPO from the OA to be put in place after discharge for remainder of your term.

Thanks and best of luck to all.


----------



## Ciara Lee

Going forward said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Congrats to everyone on receiving documentation for discharge yesterday from the ISI. Not long to go now. Such a relief.
> 
> Has anyone received correspondence regarding an IPA/ IPO from the OA to be put in place after discharge for remainder of your term.
> 
> Thanks and best of luck to all.



I haven't received anything is this a bad sign?


----------



## Stuboy

Ciara Lee said:


> I haven't received anything is this a bad sign?


Hi Ciara, No would be the short answer. it seems people only started getting contacted this week, considering that there are around many hundreds of people to exit on the one day it could take into next week to get to everyone. I have not been contacted yet either.


----------



## Silvio Dante

Ciara Lee said:


> I haven't received anything is this a bad sign?



There are only two options from here
Automatic Discharge on 29th
or
OA goes to High Court to seek an extension for non cooperation

Nothing else, it's one or the other.

If you have been cooperating then I'd say there is no cause for concern whatsoever.

Furthermore if the OA has had reason to believe you have not cooperated they would surely have raised it by now and also would surely have informed you or your court date.


----------



## Ciara Lee

TLO said:


> Great question, and it seems reasonable to ask the court to adjust the length of your IPO to 3 years. But this is one where you need legal advice from a firm with experience representing clients in the High Court on bankruptcy matters.  Matthew Moore has made two recommendations, both PIPs, in an earlier post.


Thanks for your reply,


----------



## MikeL2007

Stuboy said:


> Mike, Did you get a call first?


yes, we had a call first to confirm address Stu.


----------



## breakonthru123

Keith e said:


> ..if you don't make any payment in the first year they can't look for one after that.


From my research, that seems to be the case. I.e. if no IPA in place prior to discharge then no more payments ever.. to your previous creditors.

Hence, my present scramble to get beneath the RLE's before I go bankrupt later this year..


----------



## Going forward

Hi everyone.

Does anyone know if there is a cut off point on how much you pay back in total on an IPA/IPO for your duration of bankruptcy or is there even such a thing as a cut off point.


----------



## Ciara Lee

Stuboy said:


> Hi Ciara, No would be the short answer. it seems people only started getting contacted this week, considering that there are around many hundreds of people to exit on the one day it could take into next week to get to everyone. I have not been contacted yet either.


Thanks!! Still waiting, anxiously 2 weeks to go!!!


----------



## MikeL2007

Hi folks - I would highly recommend John O'Connor down in Tipp, at Hibernia as a PIP, really good guy.


----------



## Ciara Lee

Stuboy said:


> Hi Ciara, No would be the short answer. it seems people only started getting contacted this week, considering that there are around many hundreds of people to exit on the one day it could take into next week to get to everyone. I have not been contacted yet either.


Still nothing :-( Have you been contacted yet? Anybody else?


----------



## Matthew Moore

Ciara Lee said:


> Still nothing :-( Have you been contacted yet? Anybody else?



I hadn't been contacted either so called them a moment ago and they confirmed I am scheduled for discharge on the 29th. They said a letter will be issued along with a Frequently Asked Questions page.

A friendly lady picked up immediately, give them a call if you're worried 076 1064232


----------



## Ciara Lee

Matthew Moore said:


> I hadn't been contacted either so called them a moment ago and they confirmed I am scheduled for discharge on the 29th. They said a letter will be issued along with a Frequently Asked Questions page.
> 
> A friendly lady picked up immediately, give them a call if you're worried 076 1064232


Thanks for that Matthew! Happy days!!


----------



## Stuboy

Matthew Moore said:


> I hadn't been contacted either so called them a moment ago and they confirmed I am scheduled for discharge on the 29th. They said a letter will be issued along with a Frequently Asked Questions page.
> 
> A friendly lady picked up immediately, give them a call if you're worried 076 1064232


Fair play Matthew!


----------



## MikeL2007

Any body else received their cert yet folks, still waiting anxiously here!


----------



## Stuboy

MikeL2007 said:


> Any body else received their cert yet folks, still waiting anxiously here!


I don't think you'll receive a cert until post 29th, and possibly a few weeks.


----------



## Going forward

Hi all. 

We are nearly there thank god. Received nothing yet regarding discharge tomorrow. Interesting thing to take note of. Rang an insurance company yesterday regarding my home insurance (contents only) as I had to give up my family home and am renting now. Their new list of questions now consist of are you a bankrupt or have ever been a bankrupt and if you are they won't insure you. Even though I have my car insurance with them and 4 family members insured with them and I recommended this insurance company to them. They say after been discharged from bankruptcy you can move on with your life. It's not going to be that easy it seems.


----------



## Stuboy

We're almost there!


----------



## Going forward

Morning everyone, 

We did it. Congrats to all. Received my discharge letter this morning. It's over.


----------



## Ciara Lee

Congrats everybody! Freedom!!
Now its just about getting to the end of our IPO.. which we have decided to call our "Car Loan"


----------



## MikeL2007

Echo all of the sentiments above guys, a huge relief to be done and dusted.

Got an email confirming same thanks God!!


----------



## Silvio Dante

Indeed, the very best of good luck to everyone post bankruptcy.
The fact that a good few here were very active in helping to get the law changed needs to be acknowledged.
Well done to all.


----------



## Stuboy

Yes well done all. I reckon it will be a few months before I acclimatise to a new reality. but , that wasn't easy.


----------



## Catastrophe

That's me out the other side. Done and dusted with no IPO and no contact from ISI.
Overall, I felt the year went fairly quick eventhough I was like a prisoner marking off the weeks on a calender which was stuck on the fridge.


----------

